
Ask HN: How would you develop this? - randymonday
Few stats from yesterday first deployment of https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.openstartuplist.com&#x2F;<p>1. 120 newsletter subscribers.
2. 2.1k page views.
3. 3 more startups added.
4. interviewed for a tech magazine.<p>My thoughts were that this can only go one direction - become a content platform with interviews and such. However Maybe I&#x27;m missing something? I also know the web is filled with such content&#x2F;interview websites like indie hackers &#x2F; starter story &#x2F; failory &#x2F; etc..<p>I don&#x27;t think the web needs another interview&#x2F;content platform, plus it&#x27;s a great deal of work to build all that content as a side project. what are your thoughts on it?
======
benjaminjosephw
I saw Open Startup List this morning and thought that this might be the start
of some standardization across open startups. That could transform this
movement into something a little more serious. It could, in effect, create a
new type of "public" company - companies that are transparent with key
indicators but still independent. The impact could be huge on how funding and
investment work.

Comparable figures across different startups in the same markets or industries
would also be awesome for understanding markets and how growth work.
Eventually, these figures might give other startups the ability to benchmark
and understand how they are doing compared to other similar startups.

Starting with an aggregation of the different data available might be a good
start, perhaps with some data visualizations. You might be able to influence
what some of the key metrics companies are exposing are. You're probably
already thinking about putting together more detailed guide for how new
startups could start exposing their metrics. That could easily transition to a
standard set of metrics these companies should expose.

If you could standardize what an Open Startup is, that could really change the
game.

~~~
benjaminjosephw
If you collected enough data you could become a funding platform with a good
data-driven approach to risk. Startups could publish their figures through
your platform to get access to appropriate funding. It could become a
crowdsourced funding platform similar to Kabbage or Funding Circle but for
higher-risk startups. This could disrupt VCs - that would be truly awesome.

